# Algernon- my angel



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been meaning to make a post for Algernon. Im finally getting around to It. Sorry for the long post. I wouldn't have made It without him. He's my angel. 
Algernon was supposed to be fed to a snake, but the snake wasn't interested in him or his brother. His brother was 'euthanized' in an awful way -getting hit by a bat- and they didn't want to kill Algie. Algernon was delivered to me in a box on Valentines day when he was about 8 or 9 weeks old. We immediately became best friends. He attended classes with me, went on bike rides and hikes with me, and slept with me. Before I got Algernon, I was friendless and had severe anxiety. Algernon became kryptonite. -As I type, Algernon is on my shoulder, licking my ear-








Algernon comes with me everywhere. I take him to work -receptionist at a salon- and he sits on my bike seat and waits for me. (of course, I bring him water and snacks and give him potty breaks) The customers love him. The kids always want to play with him. Though, the adults are usually grossed out at first, they change their minds. He comes with me to the grocery store, the mall, random stores. Everyone loves him in my small town. 







Algernon and I go on bike rides. Here he is in front of our post office. 
Algie is super protective of me. About a year ago, Algie and I were walking home (him on my shoulder) and some guy comes up, flicks me, and says: "What up, dog? Yo got a stupid lookin mouse on your shoulder, looks like its gotta worm stickin outta its ***." The guy reaches up to touch Algie and Algie runs up his arm and scares the poop out of the guy. _Yeah, that's right, I have a guard rat._








Algernon and I took my dogs to the park. Usually, an older family friend of ours takes his border collies to the same park. That day, he saw Algie and asked if Algernon could come and meet his wife, who loved animals, but was sick. I agreed and we walked across the street to his little house. As soon as his wife saw Algie, she was happy. She welcomed my rattie onto her lap, and there he stayed. They both fell asleep together. 

Algernon is with me 24/7. I have tried getting him a buddy, I really have. Ive adopted many males, but I only kept them for a few weeks because Im afraid that Algie will kill them. He has before. It was traumatizing. Algernon doesn't like it when I spend time with other rats. He's great with most people and animals, just not other rats. I know, I know. I could get him neutered, but it is way too expensive and the vets in my area aren't experienced enough. Im not going to risk it. 









I have never had a stronger bond with any other being. He and I are both judged on sight. We are both misunderstood -just because Im shy doesn't mean I hate people- 
I am his guardian and he is my guardian. 

Algernon is my best friend. He gives me confidence. If I have him with me, I can talk to anyone. Without him, I feel like nothing. Im just the shy, awkward girl with zero social skills. Im not sure if I could have survived without him. So, to all my forum friends, this is Algernon. I will probably submit many posts about him.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

It is cool that you can take him out with you. I could never do that with my current rats.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow, what an extraordinary animal! And what an amazing bond you have with him. I'm glad you and Algie are out there advocating for rats. Thanks for this lovely post. I hope you and Algernon have many happy days ahead of you


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

He's beautiful! I am so happy for you both!

Does he take baths willingly? I just melted when I saw that bath picture. <3


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

I love the photos you share with us. Algernon seems like such a special friend! 

I can't get over that you leave him on your bike seat as you work! That's amazing! Are you not afraid somebody will run off with him? I'm guessing you have your bike in clear sight. 

I think it's awesome you have such a relationship with your boy.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Mojojuju said:


> He's beautiful! I am so happy for you both!
> 
> Does he take baths willingly? I just melted when I saw that bath picture. <3


Yes, He loves baths, but only with a specific scent of Dawn Soap - Green apple.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Tedology said:


> I love the photos you share with us. Algernon seems like such a special friend!
> 
> I can't get over that you leave him on your bike seat as you work! That's amazing! Are you not afraid somebody will run off with him? I'm guessing you have your bike in clear sight.
> 
> I think it's awesome you have such a relationship with your boy.


Yes, I always have him in front of the large window. He just naps all day.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

theRatGirl said:


> Yes, I always have him in front of the large window. He just naps all day.


Too adorable!


----------



## orphanblackratties (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh he is too cute! I'm so happy for you to have found such a special companion animal


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

What an amazing rat <3


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Algernon is great! Reminds me of Rat Daddy's Fuzzy Rat


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

What a lovely post! It's so nice hearing how you've both saved each other but, please don't think you're nothing without him, look at yourself through HIS eyes, you're not only a savior, you hung the stars and the moon.


----------

